# minimum tank size for Pundamilia sp. Crimson tide



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello, what is the minimum tank size for Pundamilia sp. Crimson tide?


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

I can't really give definitive advice because mine are still relatively small (shy of 3"), but have bred multiple times. Temperament-wise, I'd compare them to a feisty mbuna. I have them in a 36" tank with nearly identically sized Perspicax Orange Cap and Elongatus Chewere males and the Crimson Tide holds his own. He does do some chasing but it's not bad, and most often reserved for his females. Just guessing based on my experience so far and the maximum 4" size, I'd guess a 55 or maybe a 40 breeder would work.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi when yur fishes will be un full adult size, a 55 g is recomended. 
xris


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Alright, I have a spare 29 could I keep Amalie and 2-3 females or a lone male in the tank? 
Dimension:30X12X18


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

yu can , but yu'll need many hideouts to permit the females to escape from the male harassments.
xris


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Okay thanks, would you recommend 1 male and 3-4 females?


----------



## CaliforniaCichlids (Aug 5, 2003)

I breed lots of them in 60 gal but once full grown adults would rather use a 100gal or you will loose a female once in awhile due to over aggression from the male, but a 55-60 gal works very well for long time. as long as some out of site out of mind hiding locations for females.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Alright thank you


----------

